# USB devices(adafruit/micro:bit) not auto-mounting RPi4 freeBSD 13.0 Stable



## munocat (May 23, 2021)

When I plug in an USB device from adafruit or a micro:bit in, does not mount automatically mount. If i plug in a USB drive it does. Anybody know a fix for this?


----------



## diizzy (May 24, 2021)

You need to provide a bit more context


			How To Ask Questions The Smart Way


----------



## aragats (May 24, 2021)

Auto-mounting is not set up automatically when you install FreeBSD, hence *you* set it up. Nobody can help without knowledge of your configuration, output of `dmesg` when you plug-in devices and the actual devices' nodes created in /dev.


----------

